# motorbike windscreen



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone had any good results machine polishing black plastic windscreen on a motorbike?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

euge07 said:


> Anyone had any good results machine polishing black plastic windscreen on a motorbike?


I had to use a 4" pad and some Menzerna back in the day; haven't done it for a long while though.

Plastic is a lot softer than paint, so any fine polish will do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

tosh said:


> Plastic is a lot softer than paint, so any fine polish will do.


+1. Plastic will load up the pad faster than paint so clean the pad often.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm struggling with it to get a good finish


















it is extremely swirled

tried sonax 04-06 on a green hex pad, then upped it to scholl s3 gold on orange pad which cut out alot of the swirls but I cant get them all out, tried a few passes with s40 on white polishing pad as well to try finish but there is still some left


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

euge07 said:


> I'm struggling with it to get a good finish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From these 50/50 images, I think you've obtained a good finish, but I think you're after a perfect finish :thumb:


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> From these 50/50 images, I think you've obtained a good finish, but I think you're after a perfect finish :thumb:


sorry you are right, it is a huge improvement but I'd like it completely swirl free if possible:buffer:


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

euge07 said:


> tried sonax 04-06 on a green hex pad, then upped it to scholl s3 gold on orange pad which cut out alot of the swirls but I cant get them all out, tried a few passes with s40 on white polishing pad as well to try finish but there is still some left


are you using a DA? If yes switch to a rotary. if youre using a rotary, do a final pass at the lowest speed akin to jewelling, that should take care of the marring


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

SunnyBoi said:


> are you using a DA? If yes switch to a rotary. if youre using a rotary, do a final pass at the lowest speed akin to jewelling, that should take care of the marring


using a da yes, i dont have rotary but have a force drive polisher as well, so maybe switch to a finishing pad and some scholl s40 and use it?:buffer:


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want perfection:
Wet sand with p1500
Polishing pad and polish on a rotary
Then the finest polish you have on the softest pad you have

Rotary is better in this case if possible

If not a rotary, then hand polish for the last step 

Basically the same instructions as for plastic headlights. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

